# TORONTO | Teahouse Condominiums | 174m | 571ft | 52 fl | 81m | 261ft | 23 fl | U/C



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Mendocinox said:


> ny style:banana:


It's more Toronto style than North York.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

isaidso said:


> It's more Toronto style than North York.


NYC, not North York. North York is Toronto btw.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I was being cheeky as the New York comment was bizarre. People invariably say things like that when they only have 1 reference point; in his case New York City. The only condo tower quality I associate with New York is the lack of balconies. This is very much a tower in line with what Toronto (and North York) builds.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Teahouse Condos Phase 1








Teahouse Condos Phase 2

































Arachaeological dig 









http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...2s-lanterra-architectsalliance.16369/page-129


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

20170326_084535 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_084606 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_084604 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_084626 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_084634 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_084630 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_084809 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_084842 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_084851 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_085058 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_085104 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_085110 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_085114 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_085123 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_085149 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_085232 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_085249 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_085330 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_085332 by K K, on Flickr

20170326_085335 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Saturday:

Teahouse by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...2s-lanterra-architectsalliance.16369/page-133


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...2s-lanterra-architectsalliance.16369/page-133


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Teahouse by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Yonge Street by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

April 22, 2018

20180422_081729 by K K, on Flickr

20180422_081826 by K K, on Flickr

20180422_081819 by K K, on Flickr

20180422_081911 by K K, on Flickr

20180422_082059 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

This one has been painfully slow. It's only recently that I've seen any workers on site.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Tuesday:

YC Condos by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Yonge Street by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Yonge Street by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

TeaHouse by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

16/02/19










pic by drum118 at UT

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rchitectsalliance.16369/page-144#post-1422676


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ce.16369/page-146#lg=attachment190072&slide=0


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Saturday:

TeaHouse by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This under construction condo in Toronto looks like it bends backwards


A pair of "Asian-inspired" condos are currently under construction on Yonge just south of Wellesley, and they're shaping up to be quite t...




www.blogto.com


----------

